# Hello!



## Happywife2020! (6 mo ago)

Hi there! I’m a happily married woman with two newly adopted children and a stepchild who we have full custody of. This is a second marriage for both of us. It is going well…we’re madly in love, truly enjoy one another and our children, and appreciate what we have. However I have some insecurities stemming from my first, abusive marriage and my infertility so I’d like to learn more and become a better partner m. Glad to be here.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Happywife2020! said:


> Hi there! I’m a happily married woman with two newly adopted children and a stepchild who we have full custody of. This is a second marriage for both of us. It is going well…we’re madly in love, truly enjoy one another and our children, and appreciate what we have. However I have some insecurities stemming from my first, abusive marriage and my infertility so I’d like to learn more and become a better partner m. Glad to be here.


Welcome to TAM @Happywife2020! 

I see you’ve started a thread about those issues, I wish you the best of luck there!









Forgiving husband’s past


Howdy! My husband and I have been married for two years, together for 5. We have 3 children and a wonderful relationship. My question is about something that is bothering me. My husband has a past, like we all do. He disclosed everything to me when we were first dating, including the fact that...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------

